# lactulose in 2ww



## kas1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi i suffer from constipation and ibs and wonder if i can take lactulose. Had donor embryos implanted on 26th of november.Thank you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is not absorbed from the gut and is not known to cause harm in pregnancy. If not used to excess it should be fine.

If in any doubt contact your doctor for advice.


----------

